# الالوهية



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

أنا كلمت العالم علانية. أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما. وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء

*يوحنا الإصحاح 8 العدد 40*
 ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله. هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم.
لماذا تستنتجون الوهية المسيح مع انه كما تقولون لم يقل انه الله حتى لايرجم؟
​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*احنا ياابنى مبنستنجتش الوهية المسيح
يعنى اللى عايز يقرا انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 8
اكيد هيكون قرا انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 1
واللى قرا انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 1 هيلاقى ان يسوع هو الله الكلمة الخالق الذى به كان كل شئ 
يبقى ازاى تقرا اية واحدة من وسط انجيل كامل 
وحتى فى اصحاح 8 نفسه  المسيح اعلن لليهود انه هو اهيه اله اسرائيل وارادوا رجمه 
*


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *احنا ياابنى مبنستنجتش الوهية المسيح
> يعنى اللى عايز يقرا انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 8
> اكيد هيكون قرا انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 1
> واللى قرا انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 1 هيلاقى ان يسوع هو الله الكلمة الخالق الذى به كان كل شئ
> ...


طيب ما اللى حضرتك بتقولوا ده استناجات ولولا منع قسطنطين لكتب الذين يقولون بان الله رسول وليس اله لعرفتم منهم الفرق


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*قسطنطين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والنبى انت عثل
اقدم شاهد ليوحنا 1/1 يرجع لسنة كان لو تعرف قولى  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يوليو 2011)

آريوس وشهود يهوة !!!!!!!!


----------



## Critic (13 يوليو 2011)

> لماذا تستنتجون الوهية المسيح مع انه كما تقولون لم يقل انه الله حتى لايرجم؟


*بل قال و رفعوا حجارة ليرجموه و اجتاز من وسطهم !*


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

*يادي النيلة .... يا عم العضو .... هو أنت خلصت الست أسئلة ال فاتت علشان تفتح غيرهم *

*ياعم أتعلموا النظام بقي ..... والا أيه رأيك أفتحلك قسم جديد لوحدك *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2011)

> ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني، وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله. هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم.
> لماذا تستنتجون الوهية المسيح مع انه كما تقولون لم يقل انه الله حتى لايرجم؟


نصف الحقيقة هى كذبة كبيرة .
المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته ، وهذا السبب فى كونهم ارادوا ان يرجموه من الاساس كونهم رأوه وكأنه مجدف .

يوحنا 10
*27*. خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي.
*28*. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.
*29*. أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي.
*30*. أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
*31*. فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
*32*. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
*33*. أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»


اعلن المسيح عن انسانيته فى مواضع كثيرة .
كما انه اعلن انه الله الكلمة الذى هو من الآب وفى الآب وواحد مع الآب فى الجوهر اى فى الالوهة ، وهذا كان سببا فى محاولة اليهود رجمه

تخيل المثل الاتى ، ابن قاطع ابوه . فماذا فعل الاب !؟
كتب رسالة لابنه (رسالة صلح) . فلبس ملابسه ونزل بنفسه الى منزل ابنه واعطاه الرسالة .
هذا ما فعله الله معنا . اذ ان الله اعد رسالة الصلح (الفداء) ، اخذ الله جسدا ونزل للعالم لكى ما يعطينا تلك الرسالة .
فالله هو كاتب الرسالة وهو مرسلها .

ويبدو انك حتى لم تنتبه لقول المسيح فى يوحنا 8
*23*. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: « أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ.

فبناءا على تلك العبارة (التى لا تُقال عن انسان) وغيرها من تلك العبارات ، ارادوا رجمه .


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> نصف الحقيقة هى كذبة كبيرة .
> المسيح اعلن عن لاهوته ، وهذا السبب فى كونهم ارادوا ان يرجموه من الاساس كونهم رأوه وكأنه مجدف .
> 
> يوحنا 10
> ...


طيب انتم جبتم ايه جديد تذهبون لايات وتقولون هكذا فان المسيح اله رغم ان الشواهد بتأكد ان من امن بالمسيح فى زمانه كان يتعامل معه بأنه رسول وكل هذه الايات الرد عليهامن كتابكم ولكن تتغافلون عن هذا الرد وعن المواضع الكثيرة التى قال فيها المسيح انه رسول ارسله الله وانه اله والهكم وانه لايملك لنفسه نفعا ولا ضرا الا باذن ربه وان الكلام اللى بيقولوا مش كلامه ولكن كلام الله 
*خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى  الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي، أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر  أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي، أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا10/24-30).
الرد:*"ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنت أيها الآب في، وأنا فيك، ليكونوا (أي التلاميذ) هم  أيضاً واحداً فينا.. ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد... أنا فيهم وأنت في" (يوحنا  17/20-23)
*لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك  إلهاً"
الرد:**" أليس مكتوباً في ناموسكم: أنا قلت إنكم آلهة" ومقصده ما جاء في مزامير داود: "أنا  قلت إنكم آلهة، وبنو العلي كلكم" (المزمور82/6).*فكيف تستغربون بعد ذلك مثل هذه الاستعارات
*
*


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> آريوس وشهود يهوة !!!!!!!!


http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/gospel/magnifier.html
وهو  ما ذكره عالم اللاهوت الأمريكى الكبير "بارت إرمان" فى كتاب اسمه "  العقائد المسيحية المفقودة" "lost Christianities" حيث ذكر أن الكنيسة  المسيحية فى القرن الأول كانت فوضى من العقائد (chaos of beliefs) فمنهم من  يعبد إلها أو اثنين أو ثلاثة , بل منهم من عبد اثنا عشر إلها.


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*اخ دولة الحق صدقنى التوهان دا ولا فى مصحلتك ولا فى مصلحتنا 
هنا فى ناس قادرة تتناقش فى اللاهوتيات بكفاءة فحضرتك هتعرض سؤال واحد وتنتظر منا الاجابة شغل التوهان وانت بتقول وهما بيقولوا دا لا يصلح لفكر اللاهوتيات 
*


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اخ دولة الحق صدقنى التوهان دا ولا فى مصحلتك ولا فى مصلحتنا
> هنا فى ناس قادرة تتناقش فى اللاهوتيات بكفاءة فحضرتك هتعرض سؤال واحد وتنتظر منا الاجابة شغل التوهان وانت بتقول وهما بيقولوا دا لا يصلح لفكر اللاهوتيات
> *


ما انا بسأل سوال واحد بناقش حوله المسيح عليه السلام وضح انه اله وانه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم ولا ده استنتاجكم


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*ياعم والمصحف قوللتلك اقرا يوحنا 1/1
وانت تايه من صباحية ربنا تقول لو قال ولو مقلش عايز تفهم لاهوت صح يبقى تمشى ورانا وسيبك من قال ومقلش دى 
*


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ياعم والمصحف قوللتلك اقرا يوحنا 1/1
> وانت تايه من صباحية ربنا تقول لو قال ولو مقلش عايز تفهم لاهوت صح يبقى تمشى ورانا وسيبك من قال ومقلش دى
> *


وليه بتحتكروا الحقيقة ما امشى وراء اريوس افضل لى واسلم


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2011)

*اريوس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وحقيقة ايه الىل بنحتكرها المسيح هو الحق فقط لا غير
عايز تسلم وتمشى ورا اريوس اسلم مهو اريوس محمد عينة واحدة
واحد كافر بيقول فى الهين للكون
والتانى كافر جايبلك اله وثنى من مخلفات العرب يقولك دا اله الكون 
*


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

مادام بدأت فى الشتيمة فالمسيح لايحبك والوثنية ديه شىء ادخل الى المسيحية ولا شك فى ذلك وبكلام علماءكم وبكلام ناس لا هما مسلمين ولا مسيحين


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

*كتاب ريج فيدا الهندوسي المقدس**(الهندوس  هم عابدي كرشنا الإله المتجسد المصلوب) و انجيل يوحنا من الكتاب المقدس  للمسيحيين (المسيحيين عابدي المسيح هم عابدي يسوع الإله المتجسد المصلوب  ايضا).*


----------



## دولة الحق (13 يوليو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *يا أخ "دولة الحق" حضرتك جاهل جهل مبين في اللاهوت المسيحي وداخل المنتدى حاقد ومليء بأمور سمعتها هنا أو هناك وتكررها بلا علم وتنتقل من سؤال الى آخر بدون تركيز ولا سماع للإجابات. الآن في هذا الموضوع لوحده طرحت أكثر من سؤال، من أي منها تحب أن نبدأ، بعد أن تهدأ طبعا؟*


فين اكتر من سوال المسيح وضح لكم انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم وانه الله ام هذا استنتاجاتكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> *كتاب ريج فيدا الهندوسي المقدس**(الهندوس  هم عابدي كرشنا الإله المتجسد المصلوب) و انجيل يوحنا من الكتاب المقدس  للمسيحيين (المسيحيين عابدي المسيح هم عابدي يسوع الإله المتجسد المصلوب  ايضا).*


منتظر منك دليل من مصادر الديانة الهندوسية بهذا الكلام العجيب ولاحظ معى من مصادر الديانة الهندوسية أى ليس من مصادر إسلامية أو إلحاديه .​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> http://www7.nationalgeographic.com/ngm/gospel/magnifier.html
> وهو  ما ذكره عالم اللاهوت الأمريكى الكبير "بارت إرمان" فى كتاب اسمه "  العقائد المسيحية المفقودة" "lost Christianities" حيث ذكر أن الكنيسة  المسيحية فى القرن الأول كانت فوضى من العقائد (chaos of beliefs) فمنهم من  يعبد إلها أو اثنين أو ثلاثة , بل منهم من عبد اثنا عشر إلها.



*عندنا الكتاب المقدس ، والإنجيل كله مكتوب فى القرن الأول الميلادى

فهل وجدت فيه ما ذكرته ، هل وجدت إلهين وثلاثة آلهة أو إثنا عشر إلهاً !!!!!

لا تنقل نقل الببغاوات ، بل قدَّم الأشياء التى فهمتها وتيقنت منها أنت ، والتى أنت قادر على الدفاع عنها
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2011)

في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله*
 يوحنا 1: 1
*من هو المسيح هو الكلمة 
من هو الكلمة - الكلمة هو الله .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> وليه بتحتكروا الحقيقة ما امشى وراء اريوس افضل لى واسلم



براحتك إمشى ورا آريوس وإسلم

هو حد حايشك !!!!!!!!!!!!

ولكن لو بتدور على الحق والصح ، وليس السهل 

فنحن كلنا تحت آمرك

فقد بحثنا عن الحق ، لذواتنا نحن وليس لنتلاعب على الآخرين ونقنعهم بما لا نتيقن منه نحن

لقد قتلنا أنفسنا بحثنا

وما وجدناه هو الحق ، نتكلم به بكل ثقة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2011)

* لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام* أشعياء 9 : 6
من هو المولود هو العجيب الإله القدير  
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> فين اكتر من سوال المسيح وضح لكم انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم وانه الله ام هذا استنتاجاتكم



*نحن لم نخترع شيئا، كل عقائدنا موجودة في الكتاب المقدس وهو مصدرها.*


----------



## Twin (13 يوليو 2011)

*هو أريوس أسلم كمان ........ الف الف مبروك*
*يعني كل الأنبياء أسلموا .... هتقف علي أريوس .... ع البركة*

*والسلام عليكم *

*ياريت بقي نخلينا في الموضوع وكفاية يا أخ دولة تفاهه وتشتيت .... وكفانا مضيعة للوقت*​


----------



## دولة الحق (14 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> *عندنا الكتاب المقدس ، والإنجيل كله مكتوب فى القرن الأول الميلادى
> 
> فهل وجدت فيه ما ذكرته ، هل وجدت إلهين وثلاثة آلهة أو إثنا عشر إلهاً !!!!!
> 
> ...


المشكلة فهمكم الانجيل ام فهم الاريوسين له ام فهم الطائفة التى اشركت مريم فى الالوهية هو الصحيح نجد المسيح يقول  أنا كلمت العالم علانية. أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما. وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء
*-سمات التفسير الأرثوذكسى والتى يمكن فهمها من خلال الملامح الأساسية :

1- الأساس الخريستولوجى :
إذ أن الإيمان الصحيح بسر التجسد والفداء هو ضرورة أساسية للتفسير السليم،
إذ أن الكلمة المتجسد هو القانون والمعيار الذى يقاس عليه التفسير
الأرثوذكسى.
2- الأساس الروحى : إذ أن الكلمة المكتوبة لها مفهومين،
تاريخى وروحى. والذى يقودنا إلى التفسير الصحيح هو الإيمان إذ هو يسبق
المعرفة، إذ بواسطة الإيمان يصل الإنسان إلى المعرفة الكاملة. والإيمان
هنا هو المعرفة الصحيحة عن الله داخل حياة الفضيلة.
3- الأساس
الكنسى*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*انت ايه سؤالك مش فاهم 
*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

*نعيد كمان .... أيه المطلوب *
*ممكن تركز يا أخي بقي*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*ماهو المنطق يا مرسى؟
*


----------



## دولة الحق (14 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انت ايه سؤالك مش فاهم
> *





Twin قال:


> *نعيد كمان .... أيه المطلوب *
> *ممكن تركز يا أخي بقي*​



 اريد معرفة هل المسيح عليه السلام قال لكم بشكل صريح واضح لايقبل تفسيران انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله, لأن أدلكتم على الوهيته قتلت بحثا وتم الرد عليهامن مخالفيكم فى المنهج.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يوليو 2011)

وهل وجود مخالفين ، يعنى أنهم هم الصح !!!!!!!!!!!

إنت بتنحاز للمخالفين !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

المهم الإنجيل بيقول آيه ، خد واحدة بس من آيات الإنجيل ، وشوفها بتقول آيه  :-

[كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ] يو1: 3

شوف إنت بعقلك ، المكتوب عنه إنه كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ، يعنى الذى يستحيل الخلق بدونه

هذا من يكون !! فكر بعقلك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> المشكلة فهمكم الانجيل ام فهم الاريوسين له ام فهم الطائفة التى اشركت مريم فى الالوهية هو الصحيح نجد المسيح يقول  أنا كلمت العالم علانية. أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود دائما. وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء
> *-سمات التفسير الأرثوذكسى والتى يمكن فهمها من خلال الملامح الأساسية :
> 
> 1- الأساس الخريستولوجى :
> ...


*يحاول الأخ المدلس أن يوحى أن عقيدة التجسد الإلهى وكون المسيح الإله المعبود شيئا غبر المسيحية التى نادى بها الرسل إذن فلندع الكتاب المقدس يرد عليه


[Q-BIBLE]1   يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح و اخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الاب و المحفوظين ليسوع المسيح يهوذا 1 : 

[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]يسلم عليكم ابفراس الذي هو منكم عبد للمسيح مجاهد كل حين لاجلكم بالصلوات لكي تثبتوا كاملين و ممتلئين في كل مشيئة الله* كولوسى 4 : 12
[/Q-BIBLE]
  [Q-BIBLE] بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح المدعو رسولا المفرز لانجيل الله رومية 1: 
[/Q-BIBLE]
نسأل الآن الأخ  ونقول له من يستحق العبادة إلا الله وحده .
ونسأل ونقول هل وضح الرسل طبيعة السيد المسيح 
[Q-BIBLE]لكنه اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس* 8  و اذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه و اطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب     فى 2: 7
[/FONT][/Q-BIBLE]
فهنا يظهر أن السيد المسيح أخلى نفسة وأخذ صورة انسان .

وأيضا
[Q-BIBLE] و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد
                                                         ا تى  3 : 16[/Q-BIBLE]

ومن هذه الآية يتضح جليا أن من كرز به الرسل بين الأمم هو الله المتجسد.
من الأمثلة القليلة من كثير السالفة ألا يتضح أن ايمان الرسل هو نفسة إيماننا 
وأن الأريوسيه وغيرها مجرد بدع رفضها المسيحيين على مر عصورهم .
إن كان الأخ يرى أن الأريوسيه تتفق مع إيمانه الإسلامى فهو مشرك مثله مثل أريوس الذى قال بوجود إلهين .*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يوليو 2011)

(11) * [ إذ كان فى صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلا  لله ، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد ] *فى 6:2 ،7 . 


( أ ) الإنجيل هنا يرد على رفض اليهود للمساواة بين الإبن والآب :- [ كان اليهود يطلبون أن يقتلوه لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط  (بعمل المعجزات فيه ) بل قال أيضا أن الله أبوه ، معادلاً نفسه بالله ] يو 5 :18، فيرد الإنجيل عليهم بأن هذا ليس اختلاسًا ، بل إنه حقه، لأنه هو الله.

( ب ) وهذه الآيات تشير إلى وجهتى نظر إلى المسيح الواحد ، إذ أن له : [*صورة الله*] ،  كما أن له : [*صورة عبد*]. 

 *وكمــــا أن : [صورة عبد] ، تعنى الطبيعة الإنسانية فعلاً ، فكذلك أيضاً : [صورة الله] ، تعنى الطبيعة الإلهية فعلاً ، والمكتوب عنها [كل ملء اللاهوت]كو 9:2*.

فإن المسيح الواحد ، لـه طبيعة اللاهوت الكاملة وطبيعة الناسوت الكاملة ، معاً ، فى إتحاد معجزي عجيب بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، وبغير إنفصال أو إنفصام ، فإن لاهوته لم ينفصل عن ناسوته لحظة واحدة. 

 ويمكن تشبيه ذلك - مع الفارق طبعاً - بإتحاد الطبيعة النارية والطبيعة الحديدية فى الحديد المحمَّى بالنار، إذ لا  تختلط طبيعة النار بطبيعة الحديد . كما أنه ، بعد اتحادهما فى ذلك الكيان الاتحادى الواحد، لا يمكن أن نفصل - ولا حتى فى أذهاننا - النار فى جانب والحديد فى جانب آخر ، فإن من يتغافل ويمسك الحديد ، يحترق بالنار المتحدة به. 

(جـ) *وهنا يؤكد الإنجيل أن مساواة الإبن بالله الآب ليست إختلاساً لحق ليس من حقوقه - كما يدعى اليهود وأتباعهم - بل إنها حق طبيعى له ، إذ أن له : [صورة الله] ، أى الطبيعة الإلهية الغير منظورة ، مثلما أن لـه : [صورة عبد] ، أى الطبيعة الناسوتية المنظورة ، فى إتحاد معجزى فى المسيح الواحد . 
*
(د) وعندما تتعارض أفكار اليهود أو حتى الناس كلهم ، مع كلام الله ، فإننا نقول لهم: [ليكن الله صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذباً] رو 4:3 

(هـ) معنى [ أخلى نفسه ] :- 

كان الله فى العهد القديم يظهر وسط مظاهر رهيبة ، فعندما نزل على جبل سيناء إرتج الجبل وإشتعل كالآتون ، فإمتلأ موسى النبى والشعب بالخوف والرعب (عب12: 21) 

ولكنه ، فى تجسده ، تخلى عن كل المظاهر العظيمة ، مخفياً لاهوته وكل مظاهر عظمته ، وظاهراً فى : [صورة عبد] ، مرذول ومحتقر: [ كان منظره مفســـداً (حرفيًا: بلا مجد) أكثر من الرجل (ح : الإنسان)..لا صورة له ولا جمال.. محتقر و مخذول.. رجل أوجاع ] أش 52 :14 - 53 : 3 ، وبسبب هذه المظاهر المملوءة  ضعفاً ومهانة: [إحتقره هيرودس] لو 23: 11.

 وكان هدف الرب من ذلك ، هو عدم تعطيل الفداء الذى تجسد من أجله ، إذ لو ظهر فى هذا الناسوت كما كان يظهر قديماً ، لما تجرَّأ أحد على إلقاء القبض عليه وصلبه، مما يعطل الفداء.


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2011)

*اجل قال :*
*فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ. (يو 5 : 18)*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> وليه بتحتكروا الحقيقة ما امشى وراء اريوس افضل لى واسلم


*عندما تناقش عقيدة فلابد ان تقيم اعتبارا لما هو معترف به عند الاغلبية الساحقة من معتنقيها و ليس عند الشرذمة الضالة التي راحت تبتدع البدع .
و اسالك ..هل يصح ان نقيم عليكم الحجة كمسلمين استنادا لمعتقدات الشيعة الرافضة ؟؟؟
و اذن فبنفس طريقة تناولك لعقيدتنا و اصرارك علي الاحتكام لبدعة الاريوسيين فاذن فانت ترتضي ان نحكم علي نبيكم و صحابته و علي عائشة و علي عقيدتكم عموما من منطق  الشيعة الرافضة ..و بهذا تكون ام المؤمنين عائشة هي الفاجرة العاهرة الزانية كما وصفها الرافضة بكل زناها و فجورها و مساوئها .​*


----------



## esambraveheart (14 يوليو 2011)

*نسيت اسالك يا بتاع اريوس انت :
تعرف اصلا مين هو اريوس و ماذا ابتدع و ما هو الاصل الذي خرج هو عنه ببدعته ليكون محسوبا مبتدعا  ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## دولة الحق (14 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> [كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان ] يو1: 3





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يحاول الأخ المدلس أن يوحى أن عقيدة التجسد الإلهى وكون المسيح الإله المعبود شيئا غبر المسيحية التى نادى بها الرسل إذن فلندع الكتاب المقدس يرد عليه
> 
> 
> [Q-BIBLE]1   يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح و اخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الاب و المحفوظين ليسوع المسيح يهوذا 1 :
> ...






Critic قال:


> *اجل قال :*
> *فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضًا إِنَّ اللهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللهِ. (يو 5 : 18)*


الواضح ان حضراتكم لم تقروا هذه المشاركة
اريد معرفة هل المسيح عليه السلام قال لكم بشكل صريح واضح لايقبل تفسيران انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله, لأن أدلكتم على الوهيته قتلت بحثا وتم الرد عليهامن مخالفيكم فى المنهج.

-بالنسبة لموضوع الرسل ومن هم  وبماذا كانوا يؤمنون هو موضوع اخرتم الرد عليه من مخالفيكم فى المنهج وليس هذا ما اريد النقاش فيه (هل اعتبر كلامكم اعتراف بانه لايوجد نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله وانكم تعتمدون على تفسير طائفتكم الارثوذكسية وطوائف اخرى لبعض الايات على انها تدل على الوهية المسيح)


----------



## دولة الحق (14 يوليو 2011)

*هل يصح ان نقيم عليكم الحجة كمسلمين استنادا لمعتقدات الشيعة الرافضة ؟؟؟

نحن نتناقش للوصول للحق ويمكن ان تسأل المسلمين عن ادلتهم الصريحة التى تثبت ان الشيعة والرافضة على ضلال . موضوع اريوس علشان فى واحد هنا قال **انت تايه من صباحية ربنا تقول لو قال ولو مقلش(يقصد المسيح عليه السلام) عايز تفهم لاهوت صح يبقى تمشى ورانا وسيبك من قال ومقلش دى

*


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2011)

*هل هذا حوار ام تهريج ؟*
*الاخ من امة ما انا بقارئ ام ماذا ؟*

*فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،*
*فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ *
*(متى 28 :18- 19)*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> الواضح ان حضراتكم لم تقروا هذه المشاركة
> اريد معرفة هل المسيح عليه السلام قال لكم بشكل صريح واضح لايقبل تفسيران انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله, لأن أدلكتم على الوهيته قتلت بحثا وتم الرد عليهامن مخالفيكم فى المنهج.
> 
> -بالنسبة لموضوع الرسل ومن هم  وبماذا كانوا يؤمنون هو موضوع اخرتم الرد عليه من مخالفيكم فى المنهج وليس هذا ما اريد النقاش فيه (هل اعتبر كلامكم اعتراف بانه لايوجد نص صريح يقول فيه المسيح انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله وانكم تعتمدون على تفسير طائفتكم الارثوذكسية وطوائف اخرى لبعض الايات على انها تدل على الوهية المسيح)


*وباقى المشاركات مش أدلة كتابيه
+يعنى حضرتك تقول لازم المسيح يقول أنا الله وأنا 3 أقانيم والأخ يتغافل أن الأناجيل الأربعة والرسائل كتبها تلاميذ ورسل رب المجد فمينفعش نقول ناخذ الأناجيل ونسيب الرسايل يعنى إما تاخدوا كل إما تسيبه كله .

++ هناك مواضيع كثيرة فى المنتدى أثبتنا فيها أن المسيح يقول أنه الله ودى متفق عليها بين كل الطوائف المسيحيه .

+++ الكنيسة بكاملها آمنت بألوهية المسيح منذ بداية المسيحية .
*


----------



## دولة الحق (14 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *هل هذا حوار ام تهريج ؟*
> *الاخ من امة ما انا بقارئ ام ماذا ؟*
> 
> *فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،*
> ...


هذا هو النص الواضح انه صرح لكم انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله! 
طيب مش حقولك شوف اصل النص والترجمة ولا حقولك ليه بتعمدوهم باسم يسوع فقط ولكن اقول لك هل عندما اقول باسم الامة وباسم االكفاح فهل يعنى هذا ان الكفاح والامة واحد 


سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وباقى المشاركات مش أدلة كتابيه
> +يعنى حضرتك تقول لازم المسيح يقول أنا الله وأنا 3 أقانيم والأخ يتغافل أن الأناجيل الأربعة والرسائل كتبها تلاميذ ورسل رب المجد فمينفعش نقول ناخذ الأناجيل ونسيب الرسايل يعنى إما تاخدوا كل إما تسيبه كله .
> 
> ++ هناك مواضيع كثيرة فى المنتدى أثبتنا فيها أن المسيح يقول أنه الله ودى متفق عليها بين كل الطوائف المسيحيه .
> ...


اى كنيسة تقصد-ويعنى ايه بكاملها وايه دليك


----------



## دولة الحق (14 يوليو 2011)

*فمينفعش نقول ناخذ الأناجيل ونسيب الرسايل يعنى إما تاخدوا كل إما تسيبه كله .
يأستاذ اصل الاناجيل والرسائل وما يقبل منهم وما يرد ليس موضوعنا وانا مليش دعوى بماذا تؤمنون وما ادلتكم على ايمانكم ,انا فقط كنت عايز اشوف ايه اوضح كلام من فم المسيح عليه السلام بيقول فيه انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله .
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2011)

> اى كنيسة تقصد-ويعنى ايه بكاملها وايه دليك


*كنيسة تلاميذ الرب ورسلة كنيسة القرون الميلادية الأولى كما هو واضح من الرسائل التى هى جزء  من الكتاب المقدس من الوحى المقدس من كلمة الله المعلنة عبر رسله وأيضا لدينا آلاف من أقوال أباء القرون الأولى التى تثبت هذا الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح رب الأرباب وملك الملوك.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> *فمينفعش نقول ناخذ الأناجيل ونسيب الرسايل يعنى إما تاخدوا كل إما تسيبه كله .
> يأستاذ اصل الاناجيل والرسائل وما يقبل منهم وما يرد ليس موضوعنا وانا مليش دعوى بماذا تؤمنون وما ادلتكم على ايمانكم ,انا فقط كنت عايز اشوف ايه اوضح كلام من فم المسيح عليه السلام بيقول فيه انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله .
> *



*معندناش شئ إسمه يقبل ويرد العهد الجديد كاملا تتفق عليه جميع الكنائس فلا تحاول أن توحى بمفاهيمك الشخصية أو إسقاطاتك على كتاب الله .*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (14 يوليو 2011)

> طيب مش حقولك شوف اصل النص والترجمة ولا حقولك ليه بتعمدوهم باسم يسوع فقط



*بص يا ابني، كمان مرّة بقولك حضرتك للأسف جاهل جهل فظيع ومُريب ورهيب في المسيحية وتعرّفت عليها فقط عن طريق الشبهات الوهمية.

هنا الرد على سؤالك (الذي طبعا يُضاف الى سلسلة تشتيتاتك):
المعمودية باسم الثالوث
المعموديه باسم الثالوث الاقدس ام باسم المسيح فقط*



> لكن اقول لك هل عندما اقول باسم الامة وباسم االكفاح فهل يعنى هذا ان الكفاح والامة واحد



*نعم الأمة واحدة والكفاح واحد. مثالك ينقلب عليك ويُبيّن مدى جهلك. عندما نقول مثلا "بإسم الأمة المسيحية سنرفع الصليب في مكة" هل هنا أمة مسيحية واحدة أم آلاف الأمم؟؟ وهكذا عندما نقول بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس معناه أن الثلاثة إله واحد. فهمت ولا كمان نعيد؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2011)

*الكتاب المقدس يعلن ان المسيح (الإبن ) هو كلمة الله 
والروح القدس هو روح الله 
فهل  الله بكلمته بروحه ثلاثة آلهة أم إله واحد*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (14 يوليو 2011)

1 في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله. 3 كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان. 4 فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس. 5 والنور يضيء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه

    6 كان انسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا. 7 هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته. 8 لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور. 9 كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان اتيا الى العالم. 10 كان في العالم وكون العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم. 11 الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله. 12 واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه. 13 الذين ولدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله

    14 والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا وراينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. 15 يوحنا شهد له ونادى قائلا هذا هو الذي قلت عنه ان الذي ياتي بعدي صار قدامي لانه كان قبلي. 16 ومن ملئه نحن جميعا اخذنا.ونعمة فوق نعمة. 17 لان الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. 18 الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر



يا جماعه براحه عليه هو داخل ومش عارف ها يسأل عن ايه بظبط عن الوهيه المسيح ولا عن الافانيم ولا عن اعلان المسيح بانه الله ..... حدد السؤال لاني قرأت الموضوع اكثر من مره وحتي الان لا اعرف عن ماذا تتكلم​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*عايزك تقرا الموضوع دا
** صيغة التعميد واعلان الثالوث  *


----------



## esambraveheart (14 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> *نحن نتناقش للوصول للحق *


*عن اي حق تتكلم و اين هو هذا الحق الذي تحاول ان تستخلصه من فم شخص مبتدع بشهادة الجميع مثل اريوس؟؟؟*
*هل تاخذ الحق من فم اشخاص مشهود لهم بالضلال و الابتداع من الجميع ؟؟؟*
*هل تاخذ شهادة الحق من فم لص مثلا مشهود له بانه لص ام تاخذها من فم الامناء المشهود لهم بالامانه ؟؟؟*
*الا ينقطع سند الاحاديث عندكم اذا ما كان بين المحدثين من يبتدع او ليس صدوقا ؟؟؟*
*فلماذا تكيل الان بالف مكيال و تتعامي؟؟؟*​


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> هذا هو النص الواضح انه *صرح* لكم انه *اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم* هم الله!




*التصريح الواضح : *
يوحنا 14 : 9 , 10 
- *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ *أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ 
*اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 
- أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي *أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ* الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ 
لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ *الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ* هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 

يوحنا 15 : 26 
وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي *سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا* إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ 
*رُوحُ الْحَقِّ* الَّذِي *مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ* يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 

​*هذه آيات ... يتكلم فيها المسيح ... عن حلول الآب فيه *

*ويتكلم عن الروح القدس المرسل من عند الآب ( الآب الحال في المسيح ) *

*لاحظ المسيح ليس جزء من الثالوث بل هو أحد الأقانيم المتحدة في تميُّز دون إمتزاج*

*والمُميَّزة ... دون إنفصال ... فالله كشف لنا ... من هو في الثالوث *

*أخي الحبيب *
*لا تدر وجهك بعيدًا عن الله ... وتسأل من هو *

*أدِر .. وجهك وقلبك لله ... وستفهم ما لم تفهمه من قبل *

*لقد أتى الأعمى للمسيح ... ونال البصر *
*وأتى المرضى للمسيح ...... ونالوا الشفاء *
*وأتوا بالمسيح للميِّت ... فأعطاه حياة في الحال *

*تكلَّم للمسيح سيُجيبك هو قادر على ذلك ... يسمع ويستجيب *

.


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات الاخيرة بسبب التشتيت والمجادلة الفارغة
الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع وأداب الحوار.
*


----------



## Critic (19 يوليو 2011)

*انظروا الى سخرية القدر*
*الاخ المجادل يريد ان يثبت ان المسيح رسول و ليس الله فيحضر عددا يثبت لاهوته !*



> تتغافلون عن المواضع الكثيرة التى قال فيها المسيح انه رسول ارسله الله وانه اله والهكم وانه لايملك لنفسه نفعا ولا ضرا الا باذن ربه وان الكلام اللى بيقولوا مش كلامه ولكن كلام الله
> *خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي، أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي، أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا10/24-30).*
> *الرد:*"ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنت أيها الآب في، وأنا فيك، ليكونوا (أي التلاميذ) هم أيضاً واحداً فينا.. *ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد... أنا فيهم وأنت في*" (يوحنا 17/20-23)


*لماذا لا تخبرنا ما معنى قوله انه و الاب واحد ؟*

*اما بالنسبة لقولك ان المسيح رسول*
*اجل المسيح رسول هل تعتقد انك فاجئتنا مثلا ؟؟؟*
*و لكنه الله ايضا و هذا ما تثبته فى مداخلاتك بما تنقله !*
*كونه مرسل من الاب لا يعنى انه ليس الله ...انت تجهل الثالوث القدوس وطبيعة العلاقة بين الاقانيم و دور كل منهم فى الفداء فى وحدة متكاملة ..... ثم تخلط الحابل بالنابل بسبب جهلك فماذا نفعل لك ؟*


----------



## دولة الحق (19 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هى الايات اللى انت كاتبها ديه مش دليل ؟ ولا انت مش واخد بالك انت نقلت اى ايات ؟
> كل الايات اللى كتبوها الاخوة ولسه بتقول عايز دليل ؟
> *


انتى اللى مش واخدة بالك انى بقول دليل صريح لايحتمل تفسيران يقول فيه المسيح انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> انتى اللى مش واخدة بالك انى بقول دليل صريح لايحتمل تفسيران يقول فيه المسيح انه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله



يعنى إنت عاوز : "آية تفصيل" ، على المقاس اللى إنت عاوزه !!!!!!!!!!!!

ما هى الآيات بتقول كده للى عنده ذرة تفكير

إنت عاوز آية تفصيل ، علشان تلغى تفكيرك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## دولة الحق (19 يوليو 2011)

*ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد... أنا فيهم وأنت في*" (يوحنا 17/20-23)
قرأت هذا الجزء ولم تقرأ *ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد... أنا فيهم وأنت في*" (يوحنا 17/20-23)


----------



## دولة الحق (19 يوليو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هما فين التفسيران دول ؟
> فى نص الاية اللى انت ناقلها بنفسك علشان تثبت ان المسيح مجرد رسول بيقول انا والاب واحد
> فين التفسيران بقى اللى مكن يطلعوا من عبارة زى كده ؟
> 
> *


*التلاميذ والمسيح والآب أيضاً واحد* حسب مشاركتى السابقة
هل عندما اقول انا ومينا واحد يعنى واحد فى الارادة والهدف ام واحد فى الجوهر


----------



## دولة الحق (19 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يعنى إنت عاوز : "آية تفصيل" ، على المقاس اللى إنت عاوزه !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ما هى الآيات بتقول كده للى عنده ذرة تفكير
> 
> إنت عاوز آية تفصيل ، علشان تلغى تفكيرك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  *((  أبوكم الذي في السموات يهب خيرات للذين يسألونه ))
** (( قولي لهم إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي  وإلهكم ))
 ** (( أبي أعظم مني ))
*هذه النصوص وغيرها تفسروها على غير ظاهرها وتفسرون الايات الاخرى على انها تدل على الوهية المسيح ومن يقرأ لعلماء التاريخ المسيحى يعرف ان المسيحيين الاوائل كما تقولون لم تكن متفقة على موضوع الوهية المسيح لو حبيتم احضر لكم الادلة لذلك كان لزاما عليكم ان تأتوا بنص صريح يأمركم فيه المسيح بعبادته لانه اقنوم من ثلاث اقانيم هم الله فأمر مثل هذا لن يتركه المسيح لتفسيركم والتفسير المضاد بل كان يجب ان يوضحه لكم


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يوليو 2011)

*ممنوع منعا باتا لاى مسلم كان ما كان يفسر الانجيل وهو فى منتدى مسيحى احنا اللى بنفسر مش انت
*


----------



## دولة الحق (19 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ممنوع منعا باتا لاى مسلم كان ما كان يفسر الانجيل وهو فى منتدى مسيحى احنا اللى بنفسر مش انت
> *


يعنى انتم المحامى والقاضى فى نفس الوقت انا لما اطلب دليل على صحة معتقدكم تقولى تفسيراتنا كده


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يوليو 2011)

*لا ياعزيزى انت غير مؤهل لتفسير الكتاب
التفسيير ليه قواعد انت تسال واحنا نجاوب فقط ممنوع تهجص وتالف انت مش قاعد فى منتدى اسلامى من بتوع بير السلم
انت فى منتدى علمى  
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يوليو 2011)

تفكر فى هذه الأيات قليلاً : يو17: 21 - 23

فإنك ستجد المسيح هو الشخصية المحورية ، وهو الوسيط ، وهو الطريق الوحيد إلى الآب

وهو سبق وقال : [أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة] ، وهو قال : [ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلاّ بى]

وليس فقط ، بل إنه جعل معرفته بالآب معرفة موازية لمعرفة الآب به : [ليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلاَّ الأب ولا إحد يعرف الآب إلاَّ الإبن ] ، ليس ذلك فقط ، بل إنه قال أنه يستحيل على أى أحد أن يعرف الآب ، إلاَّ بإرادته هو ، إذ أنه أكمل :   [ليس أحد يعرف الإبن إلاَّ الأب ولا إحد يعرف الآب إلاَّ الإبن ، ومن أراد الإبن أن يعلن عنه]
فلو فصلنا الآب عن الإبن - كما تريد - لجعلنا الآب إلهاً عاجزاً عن الإعلان عن ذاته ، بدون هذا الشخص المنفصل عنه

++ وذلك يذكرنا بالآية الآخرى التى تقول بنفس الشيئ : [كل شيئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيئ مما كان] فهنا أيضاً ، يستحيل الخلق بدون الإبن (لأنه العقل الذاتى له) ، ولو فصلنا الإبن عن الآب وإعتبرناه شخصاً منفصلاً عنه ، لجعلنا الآب عاجزاً عن عمل أى شيئ فى الوجود بدون هذا الشخص المنفصل عنه

+++ وهكذا ترى أن أفكارك تؤدى لإهانة الآب ، وليس الإبن فقط

++++++++ فرجاء التفكير بتمعن ، وليس بسطحية ، لأنك تتكلم عن أمو مقدسة ، لا يجوز اللخبطة فيها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يوليو 2011)

فمما سبق ، تدرك أن الكلام عن توحيد المؤمنين فى شخص المسيح ، هو نفسه المقصود بكلام الإنجيل بأن المؤمنين هم جسد الكنيسة التى رأسها المسيح 

فإنه هنا يتكلم عنه بصفته : "الوسيط" ، الذى يجمع فى ذاته كل شيئ ، بينما هو - من ناحية أخرى - كائن فى الآب

فهو هنا يجمع بين صفتين : صفة الناسوت الأعلى فى البشرية كلها ، أى رأس البشرية

وصفة اللاهوت المتحد بهذا الناسوت (=فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً-كو2 :9) الذى يرفع الكنيسة إلى السماويات ويدخلها إلى الملكوت ويقدمها إلى حضرة الآب 

فبهاتين الصفتين معاً ، كان هو : "الوسيط" بين البشر وبين الله ، هو حلقة الوصل وحلقة الربط ، بين الناس والله ، لأنه يجمع فى ذاته الصفتين معاً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يوليو 2011)

أرجو أن تقرأ هذا البحث الذى هو من الإنجيل فقط لا غير

لكى تعرف ما يقوله الإنجيل عن لاهوت المسيح

إن كنت تريد المعرفة حقاً وليس مجرد الكلام الذى ليس له أى أساس

والكتاب (لضعفى) وبعنوان : لاهوت المسيح ، لذلك يمكنك مناقشتى فيه بكل راحتك ، إن وجدتنى أستنتج أى شيئ من عندياتى أنا وليس من كلام الإنجيل

وهو فى الرابط :
http://bit.ly/nw1E6z


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2011)

دولة الحق قال:


> *((  أبوكم ..... ))
> ** (( .... أبي وأبيكم وإلهي  وإلهكم ))
> **(( أبي أعظم مني ))
> *لزاما عليكم ان تأتوا بنص صريح *يأمركم *فيه المسيح *بعبادته *
> ...



*أخي الحبيب 

عندما يكون الكلام بخصوص الأبوة 

تعتذر بعض الكلامات عن الدخول في الموضوع 

مثل ... يأمركم ... تفسيركم ... وضوح الكلام والمعاني ... وقصد المسيح من الله أبونا 

فليس هناك أوامر ... في الحديث الأبوي الملوكي 

فنحن أولاد الله نفهم الله أبونا بحاسة المحبة 

فبين الآب المُحب ... وأولاده المحبوبين 

صياغة كلامية لا يفهمها من هو خارج هذه العلاقة الفائقة المستوى 

فنحن ... نُحبة ... **نُحبة ... **نُحبة ... **لدرجة العبادة *

*فعندما أتي الله ليأمرنا بعبادته *(حسب وجهة نظرك)* وجدنا ُنحبة لدرجة العبادة 

فأظهر لنا علاقة من نوع خاص اساسها ( محبة معبود القلب ) 

في مثال لهذا الكلام ... يؤثر فيَّ كثيرًا :

أشترى سيد في أحد البلاد التي تبيع العبيد بنت 

ودفع ثمنها ... وأخذ وثيقة ُتثبت ملكية البنت له 

وأخذها من قيد يدها وقادها بعيدا عن المشهد 

وكانت تشتمه وُتهينه ... بل تبصق عليه 

لكم سرعان ما تبدل الحال معها 

وجدته يفك قيد يدها وُيمزق وثيقة ملكيته لها ... وهو يقول إذهبي أنتِ ُحرة ولستِ عبده لأحد 

فإنهمرت الدموع من عينيها ... وهي تقول لن أجد أحن من قلبك ولن أكون عبدة لأحد سواء 

إني ... ملكك مرتين ... يوم إشتريتني ... ويوم أحببتني حتى أطلقتني ُحرة 

إننا ملك للمسيح يوم فدانا ... يوم إشترانا بدمه ... لذلك نعبده حبًا فيه ... وليس أمرًا منه 


*.


----------

